

On Cloud: Show off your rails or merb app with free hosting - wallop
http://oncloud.org/

======
stormbrew
It's quite different from Heroku. With Heroku you're deploying your app to a
foreign hosting service. With oncloud you're running it locally while making
it accessible publicly. No need to push anything anywhere and you have full
access to your local filesystem.

~~~
cmelbye
Oh, that's cool. I didn't realize that about the service at first. They serve
two very different and very useful niches.

------
nkh
You can do the same with Heroku:

 _sudo gem install heroku

heroku keys:add

heroku create

git push heroku master

heroku open_

------
pkc
Great idea. Was looking for something like this to show some prototype. Was
wondering is it necessary to be restricted only to rails app? For ex., I can
host a wiki and try to get static address with your service. Might want to
check dyndsn sort of services.

------
atambo
I wonder what kind of latency hit you get from routing your requests through a
proxy and more importantly how long the polling delay of the BRIDGE requests
are.

------
papersmith
I'd be really cool if they support wildcard subdomains, as my current project
relies on it.

~~~
stormbrew
I saw someone doing it in the logs (possibly you?) and plan to add that.
Probably in the next couple of days along with some other changes to the
client libraries.

~~~
papersmith
Awesome, thanks!

~~~
stormbrew
Hey, if you follow the new instructions you should be able to use wildcards
now. It's not in the instructions yet, and the gem is really fresh so may not
be up on gemcutter yet, but if you put "*papersmith.oncloud.org" where it says
to put "papersmith.oncloud.org" it should work. Give it a go and let me know
if it works.

------
adelevie
What's the catch?

